# Spacers



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

I am looking at sets of 1 1/2 inch spacers on eBay and saw differences I wanted to ask about. I saw many that say "for 650 brute" but as far as I know there's no difference between 650s an750s other than engine. I also see 650i or 750i. Does the indy suspension really make a difference for wheelspacers? I figure it's just people reporting what machine it came from but I figured I'd pick your brain. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

the 650i and 750i will be the same, but if it just says 650 Id be willing to bet its for a 650 SRA which will not be the same... They have a different bolt pattern.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks, had a funny feeling. I sent an inquiry.


----------

